
James Mickens on JavaScript - joatmon-snoo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5xh0ZIEUOE
======
joatmon-snoo
Goes wonderfully with Gary Bernhardt's Wat talk; I just haven't seen this one
mentioned here before.

